

Android Income Report #8 - androidoka
http://droid-blog.net/2012/01/04/android-income-report-8-december-11/

======
Tossrock
I wonder what percentile he represents for income earned among independent
Android developers. I would guess somewhere near the top, but I'd be happy to
be wrong.

~~~
cageface
I doubt there are many with several apps past the 100k downloads mark. Still,
it's encouraging to see that it's possible to hit those numbers with
relatively simple apps.

